# Kenwood KIV-BT901 and Pandora issues



## dummptyhummpty (Feb 4, 2006)

I've had Kenwood's KIV-BT901 for a little over a year and I've been happy with it, except for one issue. I use the Pandora feature fulltime to control Pandora from the head-unit instead of my iPhone, but routinely have the two devices stop talking. The head-unit will display "Check Device" while the Pandora app gives an error about not being able to communicate with the head-unit. Music continues to play, but I loose all control and song information. Usually disconnecting and reconnecting the iPhone resolves the issue. Other times I'm stuck restarting the phone and/or the head-unit (which has frozen and restarted on its own sometimes while trying to resolve this). Either way, it's an annoyance and a distraction while driving.

I've reached out to Pandora and Kenwood for support. Pandora wasn't much help while Kenwood had an engineer contact me. He basically stated that this is the way things are, that there is nothing they can (or will?) do about it and that's it's due to the Pandora app being unstable. They did offer to buy back my head-unit though. As a first time customer, it's really left me with a poor impression of Kenwood.

I've tried to do some research, but I can't seem to find any other reports of this issue. Has anyone else run into a similar issue? What about those of you with head-units from other manufacturers? At this point it looks like I'll _have_ to look to another manufacturer, but I'm just afraid I'll be stuck in the same situation...with an occasionally working, buggy feature.


----------



## dummptyhummpty (Feb 4, 2006)

No one is using a Pandora enabled radio? Or no one is having this issue? Anyone?


----------



## shnitz (Jun 13, 2011)

I use the KDC-BT945u with both an iphone 4 and a 4s, and don't have any issues like you're claiming. You using the ipod cable and not the Bluetooth, correct? I just did a Google search and didn't find anyone having this issue besides you, I know it's annoying to have a freak accident going on. Is it possible to just set Pandora to control through the iphone? When I do so, it still shows me the song information and allows me to choose next track, just doesn't let me thumbs up and down songs, or change stations via the headunit.


----------



## dummptyhummpty (Feb 4, 2006)

shnitz said:


> I use the KDC-BT945u with both an iphone 4 and a 4s, and don't have any issues like you're claiming. You using the ipod cable and not the Bluetooth, correct? I just did a Google search and didn't find anyone having this issue besides you, I know it's annoying to have a freak accident going on.


Thanks for the response. I am using the cable as the KIV-BT901 doesn't do bluetooth audio . I wonder if this is just an issue with my radio ... 



shnitz said:


> Is it possible to just set Pandora to control through the iphone? When I do so, it still shows me the song information and allows me to choose next track, just doesn't let me thumbs up and down songs, or change stations via the headunit.


The strange thing is it works fine like this. It's just kind of annoying to pay for a feature and to not be able to use it.


----------



## shnitz (Jun 13, 2011)

dummptyhummpty said:


> Thanks for the response. I am using the cable as the KIV-BT901 doesn't do bluetooth audio . I wonder if this is just an issue with my radio ...
> 
> The strange thing is it works fine like this. It's just kind of annoying to pay for a feature and to not be able to use it.


Hard to say whether the fault lies with Kenwood for their stereo's partial incompatibility with the app, or with the app for sending the Kenwood into some kind of infinite loop/crash. Honestly, neither would surprise me, but it sucks as the buyer when you get stuck in the middle like this. At least Kenwood was willing to step up and buy back the unit, having someone contact you. And not to defend Kenwood, but I prefer to control things through my iphone compared to the stereo anyway. Apple has a much better user interface than Kenwood any day of the week, or any of the stereo companies. I have "next track" and volume available from my stereo, with a display of what song/artist it is, and that's enough for me, although I agree that it would be nice to have thumbs up and change station available from the headunit, and it *should* work if it was an advertised feature. That's one of the reasons that I don't want any of the Sony stereos with the tune tray, I need my player to be accessible. Still, don't judge a company based on a single feature; I have had Pioneer and Alpine as well, and all the companies have their shortcomings.

Oh yeah, I forgot that Kenwood dropped A2DP Bluetooth support after my year, what a gyp! Considering this year's Pioneer and Clarion head units, and even Alpine dropping their "buy our various $150 modules to add basic features to head units!" game, it seems like it's finally over, but it was obviously pretty stupid of Kenwood to drop A2DP for 2011, considering that they immediately brought it back.


----------



## SteveW (Oct 11, 2010)

Well...

Found this thread thanks to our friends at google.

I have exactly the same problem.

BT901 and an iPhone 4S. Sometimes works - sometimes doesn't.

Seems to loose the iPhone connection pretty frequently. Displays "reading" and nothing happens. Music continues to play though.

Same issues with pandora.

Other than this annoyance - great unit.

Who'd be nice to stream music via Bluetooth though.

Steve W
Southern California


----------



## KSellers66 (Mar 6, 2017)

I have a Kenwood DPX792BH and it also flashes READING when using Pandora, instead of displaying the song title and artist. I'm connecting via Bluetooth to an Android/Moto G (3rd gen) phone. Crutchfield tech support tells me that it is a common issue. They gave me ways to temporarily resolve it, but they do not know of any real fix. This is very disappointing.


----------



## Nanettecordell (Jul 15, 2018)

I just started using Pandora via bluetooth on my BT765HD and randomly have the reading flashing as well. Wondering if a firmware update will fix it, but their disclaimer on the firmware page makes me reluctant.


----------

